

Japan recreates the sensation of buttons on a touchscreen phone - sahillavingia
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2011/05/30/japan-recreates-the-sensation-of-buttons-on-a-touchscreen-phone/?awesm=tnw.to_18cq9&utm_content=spreadus&utm_medium=tnw.to-other&utm_source=direct-tnw.to

======
eridius
Vibration? That's a far cry from actual tactile sensation. I'll believe their
claims that it feels like moving across buttons when I can actually hold one
in my hand.

------
ddelphin
prob just like the blackberry storm

